# 2 Lb 11 inch bluegill gotta love it !!!



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

sunbury ohio

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

What a BEAST!

I always catch the little ones that attack my crankbaits. 

Nice Fish!


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

great catch. Must be a big hybrid bluegill because it doesnt have the look of a regular gill


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Now that's a blue gill! Nice catch!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one heck of a Gil!:B I don't know if you ate it or released it but I would definitely have a replica made as that is a fish of a lifetime here in Ohio. My guess would be the color is a result of that fish spending a lot of time in weeds.
BTW; What did you catch it on?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Its definitely a hybrid bluegill (cross between gill and green sunfish) You can see the yellow in its tail


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great catch, hope its catch and release.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish!

Gotta love those big gills

Here is one Josh caught from my pond last year on a flyrod. It weighed exactly 1.5 lbs


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweet

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought that it looks like a hybrid also. That's a good one.


----------



## fish4areason (Jun 23, 2014)

Dang. Eat em?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hybrid or not its huge and faught like 5 lb bass lol 2 fish ohio so far this year 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great gill!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations on an awesome catch!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice gill!


----------



## Flinn27 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice catch!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Real nice fish


----------



## catfish64 (Aug 2, 2007)

very nice fish.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That thing is a tank. I believe that your fish was pushing the 2 pound mark. The state record hybrid sunfish measured 12.25" and wieghed 2.03 pounds. The state records are based on wieght. I would keep fishing that spot til I broke it.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish, Sir! Makes me wanna bream fish! Almost, anyway. But certainly a good one.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

that's a true trophy


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

I caugt it on a Bomber A shallow crank 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

creekking83 said:


> I caugt it on a Bomber A shallow crank
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice!

I caught a 'gil that size on a bluegill pattern rattlin' rap. Thought I had a nice bass. Never expected a 'gil to hit it.


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

Bluezilla! Nice one..


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow Nice Catch Creek King - Josh that is a nice gill you are holding up as well. Always fun to catch gills that size. Several years ago I fished a private pond during the winter and caught several nice red ears with the biggest just shy of 11 inches. I see if I can find that picture and post it.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

